# Ubuntu sur iMac : écran blanc en sortie de veille



## netgui (12 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour !

J'ai installé Ubuntu 14 sur une partition d'un "ancien" iMac 2007. Tout fonctionne superbement bien sauf un problème d'écran blanc (délavé, on arrive à lire assez difficilement) lorsqu'on sort l'ordi de veille...

Etant débutant dans l'univers Ubuntu, j'ai du mal à trouver une solution autre que redémarrer la bécane. Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce type de souci et trouvé une solution svp ? Peut-être cela vient-il du driver de l'écran...

merci,


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2015)

Les sorties de veille sont des sujets récurrents de souci. Cela se règle en général par une modification de la chaîne de démarrage (le paramétrage passé au moment du démarrage par GRUB, ou Lilo).
Je te conseille de bien regarder ce qui se dit pour la version de ton matériel et la version d'Ubuntu (la version 14 n'existe pas ; ce qui existe c'est 14.04 LTS ou 14.10).
Si rien de probant n'est donné alors tu peux essayer de t'inspirer de commentaires sur d'autres Mac.


----------



## netgui (16 Décembre 2015)

ok merci, je suis sous 14.04 LTS. je vais chercher vers ce que tu indiques et questionner un peu sur les forums ubuntu pour voir... bonne soirée.


----------



## freechelmi (7 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour a priori le problème a été corrigé sur 16.04 , c'etait du au driver libre de la carte graphique ATI il me semble.


----------

